# Auugh SNOW



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
How is the snow affecting your ability to turnout your goats? I am in CT and I have electric oat fencing for my NDs and my horse..which is awesome..except when we have 3 feet of snow on the ground! The snow is actually up to 2 inches of the top of the fence! The front fence is fine..but I am concerned about the back. I have only been turning them out when I am home and keeping them in when we are at work. I am not worried about them getting out I am worried about something else coming in. My horse is out all day but his goat buddies can only join him when we are home. We have not had any predator problems yet..but I don't want to encourage them. I will upload some pictures to show you what I mean


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, we have to shovel an area for them to walk around in...I am so ready for spring!!


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

View attachment 57654

This is what they have cleared out..so you see the front is plenty high enough.







This is the back fence. That horizontal line is the TOP of the fence! Augghh1

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Let's try again..this is their available area

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is a lot of snow.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, that sure is a lot of snow.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...looks about right....:lol: here we see no ground yet


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, we have four feet of snow right now and it keeps on coming! I had to shovel the pen three times yesterday just to open the gate and doors, while the goats watched with interest from their warm and cozy house. 
They'd rather not step foot outside until I made a walkway for them!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh man...that stinks! We have had a couple days above 40 so it's starting to melt but it's gonna get cold again :hair: I feel for ya, with the girls watching and being lazy while we humans clear a path :lol:


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

My 5 foot fences are buried as well. I've noticed my LGD's have left tracks outside the fence but always be sure to be back in with the goats before I notice! Naughty dogs.  So now they are all confined to the paddock area for now. Still plenty of room, but the dogs miss the pasture most. I've been digging out the worst places where it's drifted over, but even with the skid steer it's time consuming, one bucket at a time. I plan on buying a snowblower attachment for the skid steer for future winters. Then I can just zip along the fence lines and blow them clear, and no more accidentally nicking posts or wires. Lol. Although the darn thing costs $7800, so my fall sales will go towards it hopefully.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

We've been putting them inside when we aren't home because I am worried about coyotes. I've never seen one in my yard yet..but I know that doesn't mean they haven't been around. When the temps are high enough to make the snow soften I am not as worried. I would assume the predators would have just as much difficulty navigating all that snow. It's just as deep on both sides of the fence. :hair: Does anyone know if bobcats bother goats or are the goats big enough? We have LOTS of rabbits around here.

I should add that my dorky goats don't mind the snow. They do hate the rain, but will stay outside eating hay in the middle of a snowfall. :crazy:


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

I have been letting the goats out before work and then putting them back in the barn until we get home. I shut them in this morning and they were bellyaching and hollering when I left. My horse was standing in the pasture looking rather lonely without his goatie friends. After I picked the (human) kids up, we went home to give everyone some hay, etc., We pull in the driveway and:question: EVERYONE is in the pasture!! I looked at the goat stall and it was opened enough for all the goats to go join Tappy. I remember thinking as I left this morning.."I wonder if Tappy will miss them enough to let them out. Naah, he wouldn't do that, he only pushes his door open." I guess I was wrong :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh how funny !!! My horse was good for that too , lolol.
Poor Tappy really did miss his buddies , lolol. Now teach him to put them back in , lolol.


----------

